# Identifying Tree Infestation, treatment



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the best pic of this bug I could get, though I've seen where numbers of these are burrowing beneath the bark. 

Some of the branches appear to be dying out (more on sun side?).

Another tree near the same age seems, at least, unaffected about sixty feet off.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it an ash tree? If so it is probably infested with ash borers,not much can be done for it.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Does'nt look like eab. No green hue, also thing has pincers on one end.

Almost reminds me of a beetle of sorts...


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The pest is a common earwig...but I don't believe it's causing the problem. Earwigs typically feed on dead vegetation, so that is what is drawing them in, still not sure on what the issue is though. Sorry I couldn't help...I haven't been on top of my Horticulture for about 6 years now.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

asevereid said:


> The pest is a common earwig...but I don't believe it's causing the problem. Earwigs typically feed on dead vegetation, so that is what is drawing them in, still not sure on what the issue is though. Sorry I couldn't help...I haven't been on top of my Horticulture for about 6 years now.


Agreed, the earwigs are just taking advantage of the decay caused by something else.


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like Verticillium wilt


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

custom patios said:


> looks like Verticillium wilt


 Any known treatment?


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

artinall said:


> Any known treatment?


no, unfortunately if it is wilt, it will eventually take its toll and kill the tree. You could cut some branches off and look for some dark colored rings. That is a good indicator that it has contracted wilt as well.


----------

